# Kabal of the Crimson Woes (MrChaos Dark Eldar Blog of Doom!)



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

I had always wanted to start a Dark Eldar army, for me the plastic models are pretty ok. Seeing that Dark Eldar 'may' arrive in 2010 I am preparing for the hopefully incoming release.

I wanted to try my hands on some conversion, so I went ahead and made a female Dracon Lord with the two-handed Punisher weapon.




And here's the completed Archon. I've painted her with a mix of turquoise, purple and red colors. 

Here is the main color scheme for my Dark Eldar army. 
-The hair for all the Dark Eldars will be red 
-Skin will be a mix of grey and dwarf flesh
-Cloth and tabards will be purple
-Armor will be black with a highlight of turquoise 

Mistress Akihara Shadowbreaker, leader of the Crimson Woes


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

wow that looks very nice!! i love the stark contrast between the red and the purple, looks awesome! and very nice weapon


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Very impressed, Nice colour scheme.

And, nice to see another Dark Eldar player out there.


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

damn man that's pretty good, I'm actually starting a dark eldar army myself. Just bought the starter kit and the Codex it'll hopefully be here in a couple of days


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

That is really good! The colours contrast great, and its well painted. Love the skintone, how did you paint that?

Only thing I feel could be better is the banner/cloth on the weapon, it looks a bit too static and thick compared to the rest of the model.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice work mate, always good to see DE getting some attention!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats a good start on a DE army: A good idea, good conversion and beautifully paintedk:

Keep em coming


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Lovely work mate! 
This lady looks like she'll gladly take on my Daemonhosts and still manage to touch up her make-up 
Love the colours.
Curious to see more of these Dark Eldar (as i've never seen any in my life, and I really hate the colour scheme used by GW)


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone, warriors are next in-line.



Mordeth said:


> That is really good! The colours contrast great, and its well painted. Love the skintone, how did you paint that?


The skin is painted by the following:

-A basecoat of foundation Adeptus Battlegrey.
-A mix of Adeptus Battlegrey + Codex Grey + Dwarf Flesh
-More Dwarf Flesh + Codex Grey is applied to the mix
-Final highlight of Dwarf Flesh + Codex Grey + Skull White in the mix


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Once again your painting skills have come out to shame us mortals


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are the Dark Eldar Warriors. I will be fielding 40 of them so I am keeping the painting simple. 

Gee they look like supervillian henchmens with bio weapons of doom!


Archon joins the photo.


The turquoise is a special mix I made. Colors added to the mixing pot are: 
-Chaos Black 
-Regal Blue
-Goblin Green


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't fancy the the official Wyches. Being metal and all plus, they are a bit heavy on the wallet.

So taking inspiration from Doghouse's Dark Eldar Wyches conversion here's my try on a Wych Succubus with Agoniser.



1 down 29 more to go.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

The face still looks inherently inhuman. or eldar.

Try sculpting a nose if you're any good with greenstuff, it would help a lot. Also, dark elf hands would be better in proportion with the daemonettes.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

3 more. 1 Succubus with agonising agonisers, 1 with hydraknives and 1 with razorsnare and falchion.



I'll have to put the Wyches on hold until my shipment of DE stuff arrive as I have ran out of Dark Eldar legs.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I for one agree that its about time someone took up the Dark Eldar challenge and did them justice, I think the models are great (keep up the good work) and the painting is fantastic. +rep


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

It's me or the sculped boob of the wych that stands the sm helmed is way bigger than the other one's?

Appart from that, nice job :good:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That first model is great, nice conversion and excellent paint job. The Warriors look ok but nothing on this earth will ever help hide how ugly those models are. Your Wyche conversions are turning out quite nicely as well.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

*Warning this post contains elf boobies*

Wyches are done, like the warriors I'm keeping the paintjob simple as I will be fielding a lot of them.



Completed Dark Eldar Warriors plus Archon


And here's a converted Wych Succubus on a Reaver Jetbike.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow. These look *really* nice. I like the colors a lot, they really seem to pop, which is something a lot of people have trouble with when using darker color schemes.

+ rep for making DE warriors not look ugly.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

dude really nice like the lance and i also noticed their boobs popped out haha


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Painted a squad of Reaver Jetbike squad with a Succubus and a Raider.

Reaver Jetbikes



Reaver Succubus


Raider


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Got bored.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice work so far, + Rep! What parts did you use to assemble your Archon? I recognize the Wood Elf head and the Corsair Cloak, but that's bout it. That female torso is great, and if that's from a Dark eldar, I may need to get some bits for my Dark Elves...:mrgreen:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very very very nice work.

Your "quick and simple" work easily beats my detailed work! You are seriously gifted!

Do you airbrush?


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Baalirock said:


> Very nice work so far, + Rep! What parts did you use to assemble your Archon? I recognize the Wood Elf head and the Corsair Cloak, but that's bout it. That female torso is great, and if that's from a Dark eldar, I may need to get some bits for my Dark Elves...:mrgreen:


Female torso and legs are from the Dark Eldar Warriors. That severed head is from the Ork Boyz sprue.



Crimzzen said:


> Very very very nice work.
> 
> Your "quick and simple" work easily beats my detailed work! You are seriously gifted!
> 
> Do you airbrush?


I don't have an airbrush but my gamestore has one and sometimes I try my hands on it. Most of the big models like the Ork Stompa and the Baneblade are sprayed using GW's spraygun.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

This is fun.
Teaser of my Dracon.



If only there is a multi-part plastic kit for an Archon and a Dracon in 1 box.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's the Dracon armed with agonisers.

A simple quick model from the bitz of the Black Ark Corsairs and Dark Eldar Warriors.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes! a like minded thinker, this is a smiliar conversion i use for my wyches (since the normal models are hideous)

Well done, love it


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers everyone,

Got my hands on some more Dark Eldar Warrior legs, so more Wyches to play with. I converted the hard one's first so the rest wth CCW and Splinter Pistols are much easier to tackle later.

3 Wyches with Shardnet & Impaler
2 Wyches with Razorsnare and Falchion
1 Wyche with Hydraknives


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking Fantastic sir!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

You know those box covers? could you try a couple for me? I might bear you in mind, your skills may be usefull.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> You know those box covers? could you try a couple for me? I might bear you in mind, your skills may be usefull.


Sure, I just need Hi-Res pics of your miniatures.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

great work on all the minis, cant wait to see a photo of the army as a whole, + rep!!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Next batch of Wyches are done.


Oh and yes I'm building Urien Rakarth's retinue of 'Uber Grotesque so I did a bit of searching and got this cool Confrontation model.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

The first Uber Grotesque.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

lol, aren't the rules for grotesques (even uber) a little shit to warrant such a big/great model?

We need a sorta 'chaos spawn' style profile for them i think.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Orochi said:


> lol, aren't the rules for grotesques (even uber) a little shit to warrant such a big/great model?
> 
> We need a sorta 'chaos spawn' style profile for them i think.


Won't be fielding them but I can't pass up the chance to paint them.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

New GW plastic Wyches revealed!!! Multi-part plastic kit, look at the details it's from the daemonettes sprue! A riot I say!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

well its a billion times better than what we have at the moment


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Jesus, if GW's Warp Beasts are as cool as these...





*begins searching for these models*


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Your painting... just wow. You did a fantastic job on that Uber Grotesque, and your conversions look great. And the Dracon was a "quick" model?!?!?1/1/!?!? Dude.


----------

